# Beer can upcycling



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Well this doesn't have much wood working to show for, but they do have some wood in them. I recently came up with this looking through beer bottle/can upcycling ideas on google images. Basically just beer cans with the centers cut out and the tops used to cover some of the edges. The can material is nailed down with small nails and the can tops are pop riveted to the wood backing. The Coors one has a mdf backing and the Miller one uses a pine backing stained ebony.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

And these are good for? used for?

George


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> And these are good for? used for?
> 
> George


Wall art. If you wanna call it art.


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Those are cool, i may have to steal your idea.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

What are they used for?
""Man Cave!""


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Got started on another one. This one of course is Natty Ice with a odd shaped piece of ply that I cut from a scrap piece lying around. This is just the beginning of it, more completed pics in the next day or two, whenever I get around to finishing it.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I was just thinking looking at the wall art, which BTW is pretty unique, that you must be single. The beer can stuff reminds me of this guy.










 







.


----------



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

Ah, but the downside for the last one is you'd have to drink all that Natty first!

As far as other beer themed art, I have some that I was given by my sis that are 16.9 ounce bottles with screened logos (like Stone uses) with the neck cut off and then rounded over, to use as a cup.


----------



## Woodwart (Dec 11, 2012)

If you have a bar in your family room, those would look great behind the bar.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I was just thinking looking at the wall art, which BTW is pretty unique, that you must be single. The beer can stuff reminds me of this guy.


He does some good work. I stumbled upon some of his work while searching upcycling ideas. And no I'm not single, lol. Married with a baby on the way.




Gilgaron said:


> Ah, but the downside for the last one is you'd have to drink all that Natty first!
> 
> As far as other beer themed art, I have some that I was given by my sis that are 16.9 ounce bottles with screened logos (like Stone uses) with the neck cut off and then rounded over, to use as a cup.


Hey the Natty Ice wasn't that bad. Maybe I just enjoy bad beer lol. I've played around with bottles and different methods of cutting glass with varied results. I need to make a jig to make my cuts more repeatable.



Woodwart said:


> If you have a bar in your family room, those would look great behind the bar.


A bar in the house would be cool. We rent at the moment but are buying a house soon. These are going in the man cave.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

I have a stack of Dr. Pepper cans in the garage slated to be formed into an F-18 Hornet. You may have something here.....reminds me of the Cake Boss in that a lot of the "cakes" are just covered with the thick icing and not a lot of cake. What I mean is you could make all sorts of shapes, structures, etc and cover with cans......looking forward to seeing more creations.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Al B Cuttn Wud said:


> What I mean is you could make all sorts of shapes, structures, etc and cover with cans......looking forward to seeing more creations.


My first two are just simple rectangular shapes to cover. The Natty Ice one is nothing but curves so it was more of a challenge cover smoothly. Here's another I just started on, a Coors Light one, using they're simple mountain logo. Finished pics of it and the Natty Ice piece coming soon.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Got the Coors Light one done tonight at work.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Got the Natty Ice one done and hung on the wall with the Coors Light one. My next project like this will be a Cowboys star and a mirror, so stay tuned.


----------



## dbales (Jun 21, 2011)

Well been away from this stuff for a while but got the itch to start one last week. This one uses a piece of pine shelving we took down in the bar of the bowling alley. 

I decided since I've done a Coors and Miller themed piece already, I went with all Anheuser-Busch theme.

I routed out an inset in the middle for the cans to sit and be framed in. Since I was out of paint, I took some truck bed coating stuff we had laying around sprayed the inset and the back of the piece black. Then took a Roman ogee bit around the edge. Then started cutting and placing the can labels.









And ended up with this so far (unfinished):









To add rigidity to the cans, instead of leaving them bare, I did an epoxy pour over them. I still have to touch up a few areas and finish the wood itself. 

I should have this one hanging up by the end of next week.


----------

